# neighbor guy and yotes



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

neighbor guy,second year trying has got 3 yotes with snares...he is becoming local hero..........


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

He needs to share his method with others, so we can become hero's too!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I wish snares were legal here - I've got a couple of fenceline dig unders I would like to snare!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Badger said:


> I wish snares were legal here - I've got a couple of fenceline dig unders I would like to snare!


Our trapping laws suck.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

There are several ways to use them , in Wisconsin we must use cable restraints , of a very specific set up 

http://dnr.wi.gov/education/OutdoorSkills/documents/Unit2.pdf

chapter 13 for easy location page 54 of 65 

the wire for hanging drop ceilings is ideal support wire , my trap supplier buys it in bulk 12 foot bundles and cuts it to 4 foot lengths , it starts stick strait bends easily, guts with normal side cutters and stays where you bent it give it a few wraps around a stake pound in the stake and you have your support right where you want it 

remember not so that the animal can reach a fence , and not so that they can get to rooted vegetation over a 1/2 inch one trick you can use to comply is to cut the vegetation off at the ground , then jab it back in it isn't rooted then some times you need to open up a hole with a stake to get it back in.

one more thing to note , cable restraints are generaly a one catch use , a yote will mess up the cable bad enough you don't want to use it again , new wisconsin cable restraints sell for about 20-24 dollars a dozen so with about 2 dollars invested in each one and the price a yote brings it is worth it. for about 50-75 cents you can reuse most of the hardware and rebuild them with fresh cable 

I need to find more land this next year, anyone having a coyote problem?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We hunt coyotes with home made E callers. We have did well enough we get word of mouth calls from people with a problem. that in turn has gotten us permission to hunt other game on places we could not have gotten before. We helped them with their problem and did it in a safe manner.

We have a good time and make a few dollars doing it.

 Al


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Quite a few guys up here snare. One guy usually gets a couple hundred a winter. Considering that our yotes are worth around 100 bucks these days, he does pretty well. One Albertan, apparently set a world record of 8 hundred odd yotes in a season.

These critters are quite easy to snare: Much easier than trapping, IMO. You just need to know the loop size and height, and where they run. A lot of guys will use bait stations, to get them coming to centralized spots, then set up on their trails.

I like snaring. But I like calling them in most. I like the challenge, and the thrill of being "the hunted". Seeing a coyote bearing down on you at 25 yards at a dead run, is amazing...


----------

